# What do you think?



## Christian Darrall

Well the idea was brought to me while watching the AOL advert for the internet, 

and got very curious.

Do you think  the internet is a good or bad thing?

What do think we would have used if the internet wasn't invented?


----------



## spamdos

you said it was a bad thing? i think it is absolutely great


----------



## Christian Darrall

well i said it was a bad thing because people are allowd to do what ever they want


----------



## Geoff

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> well i said it was a bad thing because people are allowd to do what ever they want


If you think its a bad thing then why are you on it?

The fact is, today the world would not operate without the internet.  Think about it... all the global chains are conected via the internet, otherwise everytime you go to a different bank to withdraw money they have to enter all your information again.

If we didnt have internet, it would be alot harder for us to research information, short of going to the library.  It's also made it alot easier to get directions, then having to look at a map and plan it out.  It also makes online buying possible, otherwise i would have to resort to overpriced retail stores.  There also wouldnt be instant messaging or e-mail, and it would be alot harder to communicate.


> What do think we would have used if the internet wasn't invented?


The world would operate a heck of alot slower.


----------



## jimmymac

there are arguements for both good and bad sides for the internet, in general it is a good thing i think, helping business, communication lines are much improved becuase of it etc

The flip side is the kind of information that has become readily available, theres a lot of dangerous stuff on the web that millions can access everyday.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> Well the idea was brought to me while watching the AOL advert for the internet,



AOL!!!


----------



## OvenMaster

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> well i said it was a bad thing because people are allowd to do what ever they want


That's called "freedom". What goes along with that is called "responsibility".


Do I think the 'net is good or bad? I think it's good, a Godsend, a miracle. I've been able to access information that my library hasn't even heard of yet, discovered medical info for my family that even the doctor didn't know yet (!), been able to keep in touch with people from all over, learn more than I could ever hope for when I was in high school. To me, the internet is biggest, best, most incredible combination of Public Library and Magazine Rack ever devised.

Tom


----------



## Rip_Uk

very good thing, the pro's weigh up a lot better than the con's.


----------



## jp198780

the internets the best.


----------



## Christian Darrall

but what abput the people usiing the internet to take over camaras and hijacking email accounts,

or even the people who use the internet to sell babies and rob people for everything they have.


----------



## OvenMaster

That's where the responsibility part comes in, Christian. The good people have to keep an eye out for evil ones, report them when we can, and fight the good fight... just like in the real world, the cyberworld has its bad as well as good people. But I believe the good points about the 'Net far outweigh the bad.
Tom


----------



## Christian Darrall

ok but fighting the bad things as they appear isn't going to stop them, its going to make them worse as the bad people will find ways around it.


----------



## 4W4K3

With anything that has the ability to connect people, other people will exploit it. Phone calls and sending letters both have their risks. You can't think that if the internet never existed that there would be less crime or something, the people who do it would just focus their intentions on something else.

Anyways, I think it's a good thing. It has far more positives than negatives for me. I can buy products in China if I want, and send e-mails globally. Think how boring your purchases would be without the internet. You'd have to look at pictures in a magazine, send a letter asking for something, wait for a reply, everything would be snail slow. Most everything would be available locally, or not at all.


----------



## Christian Darrall

i will admit that the internet has its advantages, and as you guys would say "its pros" but it isn't really a risk worth taking, people could be hacking into our computers as we speek,

people are autioning children for sex use only.

and i haven't noticed a decrease in spyware, popups or viruses,

its as if the WAN owners arn't helping in eliminating the problems


----------



## 4W4K3

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> i will admit that the internet has its advantages, and as you guys would say "its pros" but it isn't really a risk worth taking, people could be hacking into our computers as we speek,
> 
> people are autioning children for sex use only.
> 
> and i haven't noticed a decrease in spyware, popups or viruses,
> 
> its as if the WAN owners arn't helping in eliminating the problems



Your logic resembles paranoia at best, i've seen it on the forums here before lol. "The internet isn't safe, when you turn on your computer Bill Gates gets your credit card information and hackers can see your personal information!"

In that case, I'd suggest never getting on the internet again. But if you can't even get the problem right, I say forget trying to come up with a solution. Prostitution and sale of people has been going on for hundreds of years, the internet is just a newer way of making it happen. It won't stop, even if the internet 100% completely got rid of it (impossible). There is evil in the world, and you will never be able to get rid of it all. The best thing to do is try and stop what you can, and learn to accept that you can't put an end to everyone's problems tomorrow.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

i couldnt live without the internet (well, yes i could), but life wouldnt be as good


----------



## Geoff

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> i will admit that the internet has its advantages, and as you guys would say "its pros" but it isn't really a risk worth taking, people could be hacking into our computers as we speek,
> 
> people are autioning children for sex use only.
> 
> and i haven't noticed a decrease in spyware, popups or viruses,
> 
> its as if the WAN owners arn't helping in eliminating the problems


As i said before, if your paranoid about it and dont like the internet, why are you on it?


----------



## Christian Darrall

hey who said i was paranoid,i said there was a risk.

and the internet has made this world to dependent on it, if it shuts off for a day everyone will be upset, and i wish it was back like the armish days.

and btw i wasn't expecting everyone on this site to gang up on me and prove me wrong, but i was simply asking for opinions, which no bodys given yet,

theve said its great, but why,


----------



## 4W4K3

I've named several reasons, reflecting on the local market/consumer base. Of course I've far from researched it, just applying what little bit of common sense I have lol.

In the next 2 weeks I hope to be receiving a hand forged katana made right in the heart of China at the Cheness Cutlery forge. Without internet, how would i have found such a sword? It would have been impossible.


----------



## Christian Darrall

urm you could have got it genuinly,


----------



## 4W4K3

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> urm you could have got it genuinly,



"genuinly", what does that mean?

I'd have to fly to China, find the forge, and ask for one. I've actually got a video of one basic katana being made, pretty cool process. Without internet, they'd be filling local orders, and the few sparse mail orders from people who live farther away that heard of it word of mouth. Internet makes the process os much easier, they can display their products and the word gets out quicker.


----------



## jimmymac

whereabouts did you get that video of the sword being forged, be interested to see that myself


----------



## 4W4K3

jimmymac said:
			
		

> whereabouts did you get that video of the sword being forged, be interested to see that myself



http://www.chenessinc.com/videos/Cheness_Forge.wmv - Video
http://www.chenessinc.com/theforge.htm - More info

They skip some of the tedious steps, as filming the entire process would take hours lmao. But it's still quite interesting. The metal workers aren't just people off the street, they are retired from the Chinese Army that was ended a few years back I believe. There is more info on the site.


----------



## Rambo

*The internet is good.*

The internet is almost too good! 

Christian, why do you not want the internet? Makes no sense to me...

Imagine if you wanted to talk to a relative who lives in Austrailia. How are you going to get in contact? Errrm... The only way is by mail, or the telephone (but if you want amish, then that's ruled out).

With the internet, you can send an email and have it arrive in seconds... Or there's VoIP, where the phone call is actually free (despite costs of the internet itself)! And then we have our instant messengers, MSN, Yahoo IM, AIM, etc...

If the internet wasn't around, people would just concentrate on exploiting other things.

The internet is good.


----------



## Christian Darrall

> Christian, why do you not want the internet? Makes no sense to me...



no i never said i didn't want the internet, i said that people use the internet for the wrong things. and some people take advantage of good things, but even i admit there are possibilities. did you know your caught on 300+ camaras everyday, and someone somewhere is watching you.


----------



## Rambo

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> no i never said i didn't want the internet





			
				Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> i wish it was back like the armish days



....


----------



## Trizoy

Christian Your a complete idiot. You support for an argument cannot be "it would be better without it"

If there was not internet, the "bad guys" would use something else. Anything EVER mad by the human hand has been used by the "bad guys" in some sort of bad way... So should we go back to the stone age?


----------



## diduknowthat

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> i will admit that the internet has its advantages, and as you guys would say "its pros" but it isn't really a risk worth taking, people could be hacking into our computers as we speek,



there are over 6 billion people in the world, and probably more than a billion PC's, what's are the chances that someone is hacking into your computer right now..(unless you're purposley targeted cause of various reasons)


----------



## lee101

the internet is one of the best things ever (along with pc's to acces it) just imagine if someone shut down the whole of the internet tomorrow, it would be like taking a step back in time, you would have no instant communications with people, except in the form of the phone, you would not be able to send someone a piece of work to review instantly through email, it would have to go through the post, and take ages to get back to you. There would be far less business about, company's would loose loads of money if it was suddenly shut down. I would not like to live without the internet in a world of today.


----------



## Christian Darrall

> Christian Your a complete idiot.


, oh and your not.

were did i say anything about the stone age, i understand all bout bad guys etc, but i use the internet for two things,

HMK
Forum

thats is, even if i was to buy something it would be from a shop, how do you know who you giving the money to.


----------



## jimmymac

what a wonderfully paranoid thread!


----------



## lee101

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> thats is, even if i was to buy something it would be from a shop, how do you know who you giving the money to.


hmm, now let's say you ring up to order something, absolutely nothing to do with the internet here, the person asks you for al your card details, at the same time they could be writing them down on a piece of paper, as soon as the call ends the could ring up another place, order thousands worth of stuff, and then you don't know who you are giving your money to, whereas most of the time on the internet if you order something the process is totally automatic, a computer will deduct the amount required ans send the goods, far safer than the telephone imo


----------



## Christian Darrall

well i still stand by my opinions


----------



## jp198780

the internets the best thing invented.


----------



## SAAER45

jp198780 said:
			
		

> the internets the best.





			
				jp198780 said:
			
		

> the internets the best thing invented.



Why did you post the exact same thing twice?


----------



## jp198780

umm, i didnt know that, why did you have 2 go 2 the 2nd page 4 that?

EDIT: 1st page.


----------



## jp198780

sorry, 4 the double post.


----------



## Dr Studly

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> That's called "freedom". What goes along with that is called "responsibility".


i highly doubt that is what our forfathers meant by freedom
freedome doesn't mean you can just do w.e. u please...


----------



## Trizoy

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> , oh and your not.



You're or you are...

I doubt you even have a credit card...


----------



## Christian Darrall

> doubt you even have a credit card...


well, 15 year olds dont usually have credit cards,


----------



## Rambo

Ok, well this topic has pretty much spiralled out of control... I suggest we either just get back to the topic on hand, or we leave it here.

Oh, and *jp198780*, stop purposefully spamming/double posting. It really doesn't help...


----------



## jp198780

i dont spam, this thrad is stupid, we should just lt it fall.


----------



## Bobo

jp198780 said:
			
		

> i dont spam, this thrad is stupid, we should just lt it fall.


It might have already if people like you didn't post so many times in it


----------



## OvenMaster

Encore4More said:
			
		

> i highly doubt that is what our forfathers meant by freedom
> freedome doesn't mean you can just do w.e. u please...


Um, that's why I added the responsibility part. I'm sure our forefathers thought of it as well.
Regards from Tom


----------



## lee101

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> well, 15 year olds dont usually have credit cards,


but 15 year olds can have debit cards


----------



## Christian Darrall

but that wasn't what he was boasting bout tho,

what do you think is next from the internet, virtual reality,

do you reacon we will be able to send people across the internet


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> do you reacon we will be able to send people across the internet



sure ........................................umm, no


----------



## Christian Darrall

well i hop ethey do, it will probabbly make transport faster and Time is money


----------



## Rambo

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> well i hop ethey do, it will probabbly make transport faster and Time is money



That would never work (atleast, in our lifetime!). Think about it...

How on earth do you send a physical object through an invisible service (the internet). It's impossible...

And even if something like that happened, I would NEVER use it. What would happen if the other end of the line was cut off?


----------



## lee101

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> well i hop ethey do, it will probabbly make transport faster and Time is money


you've just contradicted yourself there, one time you're moaning about "how crap" the internet is, and the next you are saying that you hope they use it to transport people one day, which would be good, but if we had that kind of technology we could just make clones of ourselves and have multiple people in the same place at once


----------



## Geoff

Rambo said:
			
		

> And even if something like that happened, I would NEVER use it. What would happen if the other end of the line was cut off?


Ya, your flying along the telephone lines and all of a sudden a car hits a telephone poll cutting the wires.  Bye bye Rambo


----------



## mtb_ryder130

This is one of the stupidest threads I have ever seen on this forum.



			
				Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> well i hop ethey do, it will probabbly make transport faster and Time is money



And would you please take the time to look over your posts and use the english language properly?


----------



## holyjunk

mtb_ryder130 said:
			
		

> This is one of the stupidest threads I have ever seen on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> And would you please take the time to look over your posts and use the english language properly?


......... No Probably the shoe thread was the most stupid. I hope you know too that stupidest is not a word.


----------



## Bobo

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> I hope you know too that stupidest is not a word.


 Yes it is.



> *stu·pid*
> 
> ([FONT=verdana,sans-serif] P [/FONT])  *Pronunciation Key*  (st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d, sty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -)
> _adj._ *stu·pid·er,* *stu·pid·est *
> Slow to learn or understand; obtuse.
> Tending to make poor decisions or careless mistakes.
> Marked by a lack of intelligence or care; foolish or careless: a stupid mistake.
> Dazed, stunned, or stupefied.
> Pointless; worthless: a stupid job.


----------



## holyjunk

What??? Really? lol I did not know that. Well, thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Geoff

Actually, _stupidest_ isn't a word, and neither is _stupider_.

If you dont believe me, look in a dictionary.  The only words that have the prefix stupid are: _stupid, stupidity, and stupidly_

The so called words "stupider" and "stupidest" are just comparatives and superlatives, not actual words.


----------



## Bobo

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> The so called words "stupider" and "stupidest" are just comparatives and superlatives, not actual words.


So does that mean that bigger and biggest aren't words?  Just because it is a superlative doesn't mean that it isn't a word....

But on the other hand, I really wouldn't trust Dictionary.com for anything of any importance


----------



## Filip

Bobo said:
			
		

> So does that mean that bigger and biggest aren't words?  Just because it is a superlative doesn't mean that it isn't a word....



I have to agree with you here, that's what I wanted to say when I read some previous posts.


----------



## Geoff

Bobo said:
			
		

> So does that mean that bigger and biggest aren't words?  Just because it is a superlative doesn't mean that it isn't a word....
> 
> But on the other hand, I really wouldn't trust Dictionary.com for anything of any importance


I didnt go there, i went to www.encarta.com


----------



## holyjunk

He he. I asked my mom and she said it wasn't a word. (A little waterboy comedy right here).


----------



## Christian Darrall

no offence but i have seen this in alot of people in USA, you care too much bout the way words are pronounced,

most of the words you talk about i havn't even heard of
for example,

superlative (can sum 1 explain, this sounds as if its not a real word)


----------



## Geoff

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> no offence but i have seen this in alot of people in USA, you care too much bout the way words are pronounced,
> 
> most of the words you talk about i havn't even heard of
> for example,
> 
> superlative (can sum 1 explain, this sounds as if its not a real word)


A superlative is an exaggerated expression (usually of praise).


----------



## Bobo

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> no offence but i have seen this in alot of people in USA, you care too much bout the way words are pronounced,


No, the problem is quite the opposite.  It is just the people you see on here who do, the general population (my generation) is horibble with grammar.



> most of the words you talk about i havn't even heard of
> for example,
> 
> superlative (can sum 1 explain, this sounds as if its not a real word)


Superlative is a word, it is a classification of adjective.

Adjective--big
Comparative--bigger
superlative--biggest

Used when comparing one item with multiple others.


----------



## Christian Darrall

oh ok, like long

longer would be the comparative and longest would be the superative,



> general population (my generation) is horibble with grammar.



well hall green aka UK dont give a care for grammer,

"yea bro giv me a snout now or ill bang u out man"

that sorta thing, cant even call them ciggarettes anymore.


----------



## Bobo

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> oh ok, like long
> 
> longer would be the comparative and longest would be the superative,


exactly 





> well hall green aka UK dont give a care for grammer,
> 
> "yea bro giv me a snout now or ill bang u out man"
> 
> that sorta thing, cant even call them ciggarettes anymore.


 You guys aren't the only ones...trust me.  People over here try to act "gangsta" and think it is cool to talk like that  I'll never understand it.


----------



## JamesBart

*Good!*

i wish it had the option of maybe but it doesnt and yeah its a good thing but there are so many pros and cons.

but imo i think its fantastic!


----------



## Christian Darrall

the generation is ****ed apart from the people who have learned from previous generations and actually live their lives to the full without ever turning "Ganster" as BoBo rightly put it.


----------

